# Laparoscopic assisted colonoscopy with polypectomy?



## dowero (Aug 5, 2010)

What CPT code would I use for Laparoscopic assisted colonoscopy with polypectomy using snare?  I'm not sure how to code this.  Thanks.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Aug 5, 2010)

CPT code 45385


----------

